# yeux baissés



## eklir

Hola,
tengo un problema para traducir un texto poético que trabaja con la idea de escribir, de la escritura: "Tú écris les yeux baissés, mais le ciel est dans tes yeux"
(Escribes con los ojos ??? , pero el cielo está en tus ojos).
¿A alguien se le ocurre algo?
El verso es precioso en francés pero no encuentro cómo decir lo mismo.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Con los ojos *gachos*.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Te propongo:
Escribes con la mirada baja pero el cielo está en tus ojos.

A vous autres poètes!


----------



## eklir

Ya, quería huir de esos dos adjetivos. También había pensado en "bajados" pero nada me pega en castellano, y menos en poesía!
Merci


----------



## josepbadalona

intento algo 
con los ojos hacia la carta/el papel ....


----------



## yserien

Iglesia said:


> Te propongo:
> Escribes con la mirada baja pero el cielo está en tus ojos.
> 
> A vous autres poètes!



Para mi esta traducción es poética y  literalmente perfecta.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Si quiere algo más poético, incluso con versos de arte mayor de nueve sílabas, puedes decir:
*baja la mirada, tú escribes/ pero el cielo en tus ojos está.*
Firmado: GURB, el poeta celestial


----------



## josepbadalona

GURB said:


> Hola
> Si quiere algo más poético, incluso con versos de arte mayor de nueve sílabas, puedes decir:
> *baja la mirada, tú escribes/ pero el cielo en tus ojos está.*
> Firmado: GURB, el poeta celestial


 
poético, eso sí,
muy admirable además
(début d'un romance en octosyllabes)

mais je crains que "baja" ne soit interprété comme un verbe et zas, plus de lyrisme ...qué pena


----------



## Tina.Irun

Siguiendo con la idea:
Con los ojos bajos escribes / pero el cielo en tus ojos está.


Nota: Con los ojos bajos, traducción del libro de Tahar Ben Jelloun : les yeux baissés.


----------



## GURB

Hola Josep
Certes Josep, mais tu le sais nous nous sommes nourris de la poésie de Góngora, alors pour ce qui est des ambiguités ou autres "obscurités" nous avons été à bonne école. C'est tout le charme de la poésie!
_Toda las cosas tienen su misterio, y la poesía es el misterio que tienen todas las cosa_ decía FGL.


----------



## GURB

Hola Josep
Certes Josep, mais tu le sais, nous nous sommes nourris de la poésie de Góngora (enfin de ce que nous en avons compris, moi pas grand chose!), alors pour ce qui est des ambiguités ou autres "obscurités" nous avons été à bonne école. C'est tout le charme de la poésie!
_Toda las cosas tienen su misterio, y la poesía es el misterio que tienen todas las cosa_ disait notre poète préféré.
Mes salutations empreintes de poésie.


----------



## josepbadalona

¿ Y no se podría mezclar el lirismo entrañable de Gurb(un beso, al pasar) con la propuesta atinada de Iglesia y llegar a algo como :

bajos los ojos, escribes, pero en tus ojos el cielo está

(Mon Dieu, que c'est beau!)

Así evitamos la trampa de "baja" y conservamos la repetición de "ojos", que al fin y al cabo ha querido el poeta francés ....


----------



## GURB

Hola
Perfecto! Josep es todo una poetisa!


----------



## josepbadalona

¡ Fácil !....recopilando


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Amigos poetas, siento llegar tarde.

A mí, lo que me apetece es proponer:

*con la mirada gacha escribes*
*pero el cielo tus ojos baña*

(reclamo un emotícono que se autobese )


----------



## eklir

Sois los mejores, y los mejores poetas además, y os agradezco muchísimo todos estos intentos plagados de lirismo.
En días como hoy, animáis un montón 
Merci bien. Bisous.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Lamento ser tan pesado (este hilo engancha...).

La última. Lo prometo (bueno, por lo menos lo intentaré):

*escribes con la mirada baja*
*mientras el cielo tus ojos cuaja*


----------



## josepbadalona

Víctor Pérez said:


> Lamento ser tan pesado (este hilo engancha...).
> 
> La última.


 
pero la mejor sin la menor duda ... 

¡ felicidades !


----------



## eklir

Lo dicho: sois los mejores! Merci


----------



## eklir

Perdonad que vuelva sobre esto, pero guardando la estructura y la sencillez del verso, ¿qué os parecería: "Tú escribes con los ojos bajados, pero el cielo está en tus ojos"? Se me ha ocurrido decidiéndome por alguna opción...
Ya sé que es sencillo pero...
En fin, ya me decís.
Mil gracias!


----------



## Marcelot

eklir:

Retomo tu texto y te prongo: "Tú escribes bajando los ojos, pero el cielo está en tus ojos" (te lo cambio porque no me sonó muy bonito "con los ojos bajados", lo cual no significa que mi propuesta sea mejor).

Hasta luego...


----------



## eklir

Muchas gracias, Marcelot.


----------

